# Metal Halide



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey Steve.

Have you done any research on metal halide bulbs yet?

Metal halides are an excellent choice and can be found in many colors (K). They have a slightly better light to heat ratio (so I have been told) and are more intense than flourescents thus plants will be fine under them.

They do however have some disadvantages. 
1. They cost more eventually to set up, bulbs, ballasts everything is quite expensive.

2. They produce alot of heat and must be kept over an open tank or if they are in a hood it needs fan to keep it well ventilated.

Here are some excellent articles on metal halides.

Article 1 on krib.com

Article 2 comparing all different types of lighting for aquarium.


I sure hope this helps! Kyle


----------



## Steve (Jul 31, 2002)

Yeah I realize I have to keep it over open water.

I might be doing a combination 175w and 2*55 PC's. Why is it the retrofit kits end up being more expensive than a complete hood?


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve_
> Yeah I realize I have to keep it over open water.
> 
> I might be doing a combination 175w and 2*55 PC's. Why is it the retrofit kits end up being more expensive than a complete hood?




Could you give me some examples? Are you looking at prices online? 

Kyle


----------



## jus1moretank (Jul 31, 2002)

Try hear for some kits:
www.Hellolights.com
I have ordered from them a bunch of times and the prices are great.


----------



## Steve (Jul 31, 2002)

Well I just purchased my lights. I bought dual 250w metal halides. Plants will definately thrive under 500w's. I also got 2 6500k bulbs. The fixture and bulbs werent expensive b/c I bought the unit second hand. Spent maybe around 200. Now all I need are some plants and little flourite substrate :hehe:


----------



## Steve (Jul 31, 2002)

Had the digi cam out and took some pics of the MH unit =) I still have to either build/buy a custom canopy for my lights.


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Congratulations on your new purchase Steve. Make sure to keep us updated on how your plants do under the new lighting! :hehe:

Kyle


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

Metal Halide for a planted tank, now that is something! If I had the money, I'd try it, but my budget is a little low... I am going to try to retrofit my strip to turn my NO into a ODNO to 80 watts! Then I'll have plenty of light... but I still would like to try metal halides some day...maybe on that reef tank...

Nice lights!
-Tim


----------

